# BBS RC Redrill?



## Double_A (May 18, 2008)

Alright i own a 2001.5 passat 5x112 bolt pattern..

im in love with the way the RCs look...i Dont want the 17" RC off the A6.
from what i already understand adapters would give me crazy poke with the 18" 5x100 rc's offset and thats not really what im going for.
so the 18"..can i redrill to 5x112?
and does ne one know of a place to get them redrilled in the NH area? i really dont want to have to ship the wheels
thank you to all in advance


----------



## Double_A (May 18, 2008)

*Re: BBS RC Redrill? (Double_A)*

bump


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: BBS RC Redrill? (Double_A)*

have you checked tire rack to see if they have RCs that fit your car?


----------



## Double_A (May 18, 2008)

*Re: BBS RC Redrill? (JDriver1.8t)*

rcs arent an option for any car that ive put in....jetta, passat, etc...
id have to call them to check if they sell them anymore..but as i recall from when they were on the site they were only 5x100...im sure i could get a set made just not looking to spend 5000$ on rims, ya know


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: BBS RC Redrill? (Double_A)*

5x112 RC used to be made and you'll just need to keep an eye out for a used set.... there out there.

EDIT FOR YA.......
A few minutes search and here ya go...... A set for sale:

18x8.5, ET 32 with Sumi HTR Z III tires
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4/msgs/2841091.phtml










_Modified by BrothersinArms at 12:47 AM 9-18-2008_


----------



## Double_A (May 18, 2008)

*Re: BBS RC Redrill? (BrothersinArms)*

i was completely unaware that they made em in 18's for the audi, i thought they only made 17's for them, thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: BBS RC Redrill? (Double_A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Double_A* »_i was completely unaware that they made em in 18's for the audi, i thought they only made 17's for them, thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It wasn't an oem Audi wheel like the 17" you see all over the place was..... It was just a 5x112 18" RC that BBS made and worked for Audi's (all non TT) VW (Passats) and Mercedes Benz (all) BBS discontinued them maybe ~2003.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BBS RC Redrill? (BrothersinArms)*

PM docurley.
he has a set of black 18" RCs across the pond. maybe he can help you out.


----------



## Double_A (May 18, 2008)

*Re: BBS RC Redrill? (unorthodoksa4)*

haha thanks guys, so much..

i just bought these 500 with tires i LOVE THEM SO MUCH








i know i need a drop, lol


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: BBS RC Redrill? (Double_A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Double_A* »_
i know i need a drop, lol

Do that and it would look unreal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

